# Purist, where to draw the line.



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an ongoing issue with my closest fishing buddy as it relates to “fly fishing”. We both fish the Tennessee tail waters most often and typically I will catch more and larger fish when we are out together as I am willing to alter my approach as the river conditions change as the flow levels are adjusted by the TVA. He remains the “purist” only using what he considers true fly patterns while I will not hesitate to tie on a streamer such as a woolly bugger when water starts to rise. Fish in these rivers tend to “feed up” when water rises, they eat larger stuff as they start to expend more energy with the increased CFS. As long as I am using an artificial pattern on the fly rod, I do not feel I am breaching or being un-loyal in any manner, I am not using salmon eggs or another form of bait, I am still fly fishing. I have even said that if you were fishing in the ocean and using a crab pattern to go after Permit, is that any different than using a woolly bugger, neither are a true “fly” pattern, but he just ignores my logic.

Do any of you feel one way or the other on this topic? I am curious as to what your opinions are on this matter.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If he wants to fish with one hand tied behind his back - its his choice. It's just like some fisherman that only use artificial baits and others like to mix in live bait. As long is its legal, go for it. Life is too short....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's no line to be drawn. You fish the way you want, he can fish the way he wants. 

I dearly love catching trout on a dry fly, but there are times when that's just not feasible. I'll take effectiveness over style any day. 

If your buddy yammers at you too much, you may have to find somebody else, or just start going out by yourself. It's how much you're willing to put up with.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

When fishing for steelhead I am a fly fisherman at heart, but own float rods to chase them when the water is cold and fly bite is nearly nonexistent! I am with you that it is all about the fight rather than the method. In the long run I release them regardless of the method!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I dont understand where hes coming from, a wooly bugger is a fly fishing lure and your using it with a fly rod. I would consider that fly fishing. Fish how you want to and keep out fishing him.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless he's using twisted stallion horse hair fly line he's no - purist..... just a wannabe.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This 'purist' crap when it pertains to hunting/fishing/shooting is just that...crap.
If he thinks he's such a 'purist' in fly fishing, I'd bet everything I own that there's another fly fisherman out there that thinks he is ' more pure' then your friend is. 

Have been through this purist crap from everything from black powder shooting to hunting over bait to fishing with artificial or live bait. 
Have come to a few conclusions on 'purist', especially when it comes to the above mentioned activities:
1. a 'purist' is NOT in the eyes of the beholder, but IS in the eyes of the individual claiming to be the purist.
2. there is always someone out there 'more pure' than the self proclaimed 'purist'.
3. if you question the self proclaimed purist long enough you will find they are not as 'pure' as they claim to be but will always have an excuse for not being so.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

There are some fur and feather only guys out there. Me, sometimes I just don't feel right unless my bugs have some kinda tinselly, shiny, synthetic materials tied in. Throw in some barbell eyes and I'm good to go.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

For me it's whatever works... Fly fishing has evolved with the times, as long as you'r not using "bait" I think you're still good! 

Tell your "purist" friend that unless he's using a 6 foot rod and 6 foot line, he's probably not a "real purist" either! (the earliest reference to fly fishing comes from the end of the 2nd century when Macedonian anglers were described by a Roman Nobleman as "_have planned a snare for the fish, and get the better of them by their fisherman's craft. . . . They fasten *red wool*. . . round *a hook*, and fit on to the wool *two feathers which grow under a cock's wattles*, and which in color are like wax. Their *rod is six feet long, and their line is the same length*. Then they throw their snare, and the fish, attracted and maddened by the color, comes straight at it, thinking from the pretty sight to gain a dainty mouthful; when, however, it opens its jaws, it is caught by the hook, and enjoys a bitter repast, a captive."
_
That should get some response!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> I have an ongoing issue with my closest fishing buddy as it relates to “fly fishing”. We both fish the Tennessee tail waters most often and typically I will catch more and larger fish when we are out together as I am willing to alter my approach as the river conditions change as the flow levels are adjusted by the TVA. He remains the “purist” only using what he considers true fly patterns while I will not hesitate to tie on a streamer such as a woolly bugger when water starts to rise. Fish in these rivers tend to “feed up” when water rises, they eat larger stuff as they start to expend more energy with the increased CFS. As long as I am using an artificial pattern on the fly rod, I do not feel I am breaching or being un-loyal in any manner, I am not using salmon eggs or another form of bait, I am still fly fishing. I have even said that if you were fishing in the ocean and using a crab pattern to go after Permit, is that any different than using a woolly bugger, neither are a true “fly” pattern, but he just ignores my logic.
> 
> Do any of you feel one way or the other on this topic? I am curious as to what your opinions are on this matter.


Dry flies fished upstream to rising fish only if my motto!! hahahahaha actually that could not be further from the truth.

As long as you are not harming the fishing I see no problem with the method you use as long as it is legal. I am part gear chucking savage anyways. Also, do what you enjoy. Personally I like using a fly rod for smallies (as long as it is not winter) even though I know that most the time I would catch more finesse fishing scented plastics with a spin rod.

As long as your buddy doesn't hate on you for what you are doing I would have no problem with him fishing as he does. If he starts to preach I would give it to him!!! Just remind him you are fishing an artificially created tail water fishery for stocked fish hahah, natives only for real purists lololol.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

When fish are rising or sipping midge off the surface, I am on a dry pattern just like anyone as I love throwing a dry fly. When there is no surface activity and I have been hanging midge or nymph patterns under a strike indicator for what seems an eternity with little to no action, you can bet your bottom dollar at this point I will go to what he thinks is the "unconventional" method by putting on a woolly bugger, squirmy worm or even a mop-fly. While I admire his tenacity to a degree on his values, when I drive 5 hours to fish a river, I will pull out the stops and catch fish without using any form of actual bait so I still consider that fly-fishing.

I appreciate all the feedback thus far.

Flyman


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

purest or putz? I say your friend is a putz, it's not like you are using flies with twister tails or plastic bills and rattles.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, ok, this has already gone too far. Nowhere in flyman's post did he say his buddy was giving him grief for not using vintage fly patterns. Flyman said he's the one with the ongoing issue with his compadre. And while I agree with flyman, as long as his buddy isn't ruining their outing, it should be a fun time.
On that note, I Grouse hunt and unless you shoot a s x s in either a 20 or 28 ga., I don't want anything to do with you! ( Not sure how to do the smiley face with the winking eye inserted here!)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RR Pirate said:


> Ok, ok, this has already gone too far. Nowhere in flyman's post did he say his buddy was giving him grief for not using vintage fly patterns. Flyman said he's the one with the ongoing issue with his compadre. And while I agree with flyman, as long as his buddy isn't ruining their outing, it should be a fun time.
> On that note, I Grouse hunt and unless you shoot a s x s in either a 20 or 28 ga., I don't want anything to do with you! ( Not sure how to do the smiley face with the winking eye inserted here!)


Oh my...I just love itwhen someone demands I use a certain ammo or fishing lure. 
I let them supply it.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok fast, please tell me how to do the smiley deals so folks don't think I'm being serious. He,he.
I am about the Grouse shootin' irons though... maybe. (Smiley dude!)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

When you hit reply, above the box you type your response in there should be some different icons. One of those icons should be a smiley face. Click on the smiley face and that will show you your choices of emoji's you can use. Just click on the emoji you want to use and it will post.
When I click the smiley icon this is my choices:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like fishing dry flies as much as anyone, but if I am catching more fish by other means, I'm going to do that. Streamers, dirty nymphin', dry/dropper, whatever works. Lines are for other people to worry about.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Tie on a spoon fly and watch his head explode!!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

RR Pirate said:


> I am about the Grouse shootin' irons though... maybe. (Smiley dude!)


Well..... then you cant hunt with me.... I only use a blunderbust and a native American guide!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

reelwonders said:


> Well..... then you cant hunt with me.... I only use a blunderbust and a native American guide!


I once called to try and hire an Indian guide. I ended up talking to tech support in New Delhi.........


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Longhorn said:


> I once called to try and hire an Indian guide. I ended up talking to tech support in New Delhi.........


.... And they guided you into unplugging your modem for 30 seconds to reset.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I feel like im cheating when I use weighted fly. But up here, there's a fly called the pink squirrel everyone uses. Oh well.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I been using a wacky worm on my fly rod once in while.  If ya didn't like that a personal problem not mine! I remembered years ago that I started using large muskie flies in the Elk river in front of these elitist! LOL.....Oh boy did we had fun chit chatting with these fools but guess what the the big trouts wanted!  They thought the hooks would puncture their brains but far from it. Use what you want at will preferably no live bait.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

my dad used a fly rod until he was 50 and at times would use garden hackle for bull gills. i'd give anything to see him using these one more time.

my thoughts are not to worry about what your buddy uses or why. enjoy each moment on the water. lose yourself in the moment.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish with a bait caster, spinning rod, fly rod as well as trolling rods. In addition, I use whatever live bait or "fake Bait" works based on conditions and fish preference. I understand that many individuals prefer to fish for a specific specie in a specific way but I find it amusing to worry about how others elect to pursue the sport of fishing or to worry about how they feel about my methods.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Definitely before here....






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

To me it's all equal, and well beyond fly fishing. It could be a 26 Griffiths on a $1000 4wt, a shitty spincast with a erie dearie on the end, cane pole with minnows, or an 80 class conventional with 50lbs of drag getting peeled from whatever ate the 10lbs of bloody mess that was on the hook. It's all equal if the end result is fish in hand.


----------

